# bereid



## chichile

Hallo,

Ik zou graag zeggen dat ik "bereid" ben om een opleiding te volgen. Ik bedoel niet dat ik "geen bezwaren" heb. Ik ben niet alleen maar "bereid", ik ben echt van plan om de opleiding te volgen (is het duidelijk ;-) ?). Wat zou het gepaste woord kunnen zijn ?

Alvast bedankt voor de hulp !
Chichile


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi,

in welke taal? 

Brown


----------



## chichile

Oeps, in het Nederlands


----------



## Ktke

Hm, misschien wat context?

Verschillende mogelijkheden:

- ik ben (vast) van plan de opleiding te volgen
- ik wil (niet liever dan) de opleiding volgen
- ik ga de opleiding volgen
- ik ben vastbesloten de opleiding te volgen
- ik heb besloten de opleiding te volgen
...
weet niet of dit helpt.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

of: ik heb me voorgenomen om de opleiding te volgen..


----------



## chichile

Perfect ! Hartelijk bedankt voor de suggesties !


----------



## T.Durden

"Ik ben voornemens..."


----------



## Joannes

T.Durden said:


> "Ik ben voornemens..."


Where are you from and would you actually say that? To me it sounds very formal.

Makes me think of the (at least) Brabantic dialectal construction with *zinnens*.


----------



## Peterdg

Joannes said:


> Where are you from and would you actually say that? To me it sounds very formal.
> 
> Makes me think of the (at least) Brabantic dialectal construction with *zinnens*.


Joannes,

Tot mijn verbazing staat (stond?, mijn exemplaar is niet echt recent) het in Van Dale met die betekenis. Het klonk mij ook vreemd in de oren.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Volgens mij zou alleen Beatrix "ik ben voornemens" gebruiken


----------



## T.Durden

Joannes said:


> Where are you from and would you actually say that? To me it sounds very formal.
> 
> Makes me think of the (at least) Brabantic dialectal construction with *zinnens*.



I'm from Holland, Randstad. It is pretty formally, but I don't know of any objections against the use formal language in what seems to be a formal correspondence.


----------

